# 2000 mark IV jetta abs light on



## alexk111 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey my abs light has been on for awhile, I tried replacing the front abs sensors but the light is still on, it would go off for awhile then come back on. When it would come on I would hear a buzzing sound. Just curious if anyone has experienced this and how i could go about repairing it thanks.

Alex


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

You need to run a VAG-COM on it and see what the fault is. Otherwise you are just shooting in the dark.


----------

